# High fertility BEFORE ovulation?



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm wondering if this is true or not. I read on the insert of the pregnancy test that you are MOST fertile a few days before ovulation. So...that would mean a few days before the half way mark of your 28day cycle. Really??? I mean I hope it's true, but I just haven't heard that before. Anyone know...?







:

Thanks mamas!!!


----------



## pookahjade (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe what they are referring to is the fact that sperm can survive for a few days (5 i think) while your eggs only survive 24-48 hours after ovulation. so the best chance of getting pregnant is sex on the day of ovulation or the two days prior. as far as which day that actually is varies from woman to woman. if your looking at the 'average' numbers used: in a 28 day cycle ovulation occurs on day 15 so best chance of conception is day 13-15. but it depends on your cycle, mine for example is usually a 36 day cycle and i usually ovulate on day 17-22. it easier to figure out if your charting. hope that helps


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
I'm wondering if this is true or not. I read on the insert of the pregnancy test that you are MOST fertile a few days before ovulation. So...that would mean a few days before the half way mark of your 28day cycle. Really??? I mean I hope it's true, but I just haven't heard that before. Anyone know...?







:

Thanks mamas!!!

Actually, you'll often have the cervical mucus most conducive to sperm movement and survival several days *before* you ovulate, rather than the day of or the day before. In fact, by the time the egg pops free, the cervical mucus is already drying up and changing to be very inhospitable to sperm, and I think most successful fertilizations happen when the egg emerges into a cloud of *waiting* sperm (ie, sperm that have been deposited up to 5 days before ovulation and are waiting for something to happen).


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you both for your responses!! Last night I was surfing the internet and came across _Fertility Friend_. Honestly, I never knew there was so much involved in determining when your best fertility days are.







: I've got a lot to research and read about now..Heck, just today I went to the store to buy a BBT and start charting.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
Thank you both for your responses!! Last night I was surfing the internet and came across _Fertility Friend_. Honestly, I never knew there was so much involved in determining when your best fertility days are.







: I've got a lot to research and read about now..Heck, just today I went to the store to buy a BBT and start charting.

I highly reccomend the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility," by Toni Welscher (sp?)

Whether you're interested in fertilty signs to acheive or avoid pregnancy, I think women benefit hugely from knowing how our cycles really work, what is happening with our bodies, and the rest. IT's a *great* book for that!


----------



## ginah (Oct 11, 2007)

I want to clarify something here based on medical know-how about fertility as RN.
1. You are only fertile for about 24-48 hours... not more than that.
2. "X" sperms (girl) can survive for up to 72 hours. They are larger than "Y" for baby boy, they swim slow, they can survive vaginal acidity and still be viable 4 days later.
3. Boys sperms can survive up to 36 hours. They are smaller, have long tail, thin cell wall, swim faster, easily die, are many than X sperms, cannot survive vaginal acidity for long.

That concludes

You can conceive if you had sex 3 days before ovulation (72 hours) and even after ovulation, your ova can last for 36 hours before coming out. Makes sense?

Cheers


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ginah* 
I want to clarify something here based on medical know-how about fertility as RN.
1. You are only fertile for about 24-48 hours... not more than that.
2. "X" sperms (girl) can survive for up to 72 hours. They are larger than "Y" for baby boy, they swim slow, they can survive vaginal acidity and still be viable 4 days later.
3. Boys sperms can survive up to 36 hours. They are smaller, have long tail, thin cell wall, swim faster, easily die, are many than X sperms, cannot survive vaginal acidity for long.

That concludes

You can conceive if you had sex 3 days before ovulation (72 hours) and even after ovulation, your ova can last for 36 hours before coming out. Makes sense?

Cheers

I'm sorry, this isn't true. Multiple people have documented that sperm can live up to 5 days in fertile cervical mucus, and under absoultely ideal conditions they might make it longer than that.

Most eggs are gone within 24 hours, and Toni Welscher says the average is closer to 12 hours. Given that it takes sperm up to 6 hours to swim the distance to find the egg, the later after ovulation actually happens that you have sex, the less likely it is that fertilization will happen.


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

I started my period may 12 and had sex with my boyfriend may 18 and 19 im currently fertile and had sex again on may 23rd but my ovulation day isnt for another 2 day is it still possible i could get pregnant... Please help


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, you can be fertile as much as 5 to 6 days before you ovulate. You are much more likely to conceive before ovulation. You are, from my understanding, only able to conceive for about a day after ovulation. I'm sure the ladies here will have more input as I am not a fertility expert but this is my understanding.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

what makes you think that your fertile day is in two days?


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Im fertile now and its just two days until i ovulate


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

What method are you using to know when you ovulate?


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

My calendar and a app keeping my periods tracked.... I've been looking up things and im still unsure sometimes i thing maybe im stressing it too much because i feel sick and i shouldn't have symptoms just yet i guess this is why the two week wait is such a pain


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *londonraye*
> 
> My calendar and a app keeping my periods tracked.... I've been looking up things and im still unsure sometimes i thing maybe im stressing it too much because i feel sick and i shouldn't have symptoms just yet i guess this is why the two week wait is such a pain


These are not accurate ways to predict ovulation. Try not to stress about what it says.


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

How i have a 28 day cycle my periods are regular ... Soo my app predicts my days and i always come on my period on the day it says.. now im confused. How can i track my cycle ??


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

I am calculating it correct ovulation its proximity the 14 day in a 28 day cycle which tells me may 26 is ovulation day in my cycle being may 12 i started my last period....


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

I am calculating it correct ovulation its proximity the 14 day in a 28 day cycle which tells me may 26 is ovulation day in my cycle being may 12 i started my last period....


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

How many days are you past ovulation? Have you taken a test yet?

ETA: I have used the apps along with a monitor and ovulation strips. What I have found is that the app can give you a ballpark of when you will ovulate. It won't always be accurate because women don't always ovulate exactly 14 days into their cycle. But if you did the deed with your man around the time that the app gave you for ovulation, then there is a good chance you could get pregnant. I just wouldn't trust the app to be exactly spot on with the date of ovulation.


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Ohh i see what your saying =]... I heared you should look for the egg white discharge too to get a idea... its alot to know geez and no i haven't tested its too early but i think ima wait until ive missed a period. Thanks for your help =]


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Follow up!! So for the last two days ive been cramping i just felt things weren't right im 8DPO and thought for sure i wasnt going to get a pos dispite my denial this morning i decided to take a HPT and i got a BFP this is my first pregnancy and most women say you dont feel symptoms until 4-6 weeks so i thought this was all in my head when in fact ive had server headaches and back pain along with a fever since 3DPO!! So listen to your body you know whats unusual but on the other hand im so excited and scared hope you ladies can give me info about whats really inside pregnancy


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Hi so its been a few days since i took the test and im alittle worried. Since my pos result i notice that im cramping and having bad backaches this is all before my missed period although it feels like im getting my period but im usually ok after the first day ive never cramped for days... What could this mean??


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

It's probably just pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Im having light spotting and only appears when i wipe.. now im confused because ive gotten 2pos test and im guessing this is implantation bleeding but how would ive gotten a pos result b4 it.. my dr appt not til next week but im worry


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Help!!


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

It's probably just implantation bleeding which is normal. Unless it is bright red flow that fills a pad and there are clots it's probably okay. But, you should call your doctor. Always best to call your doc or midwife. I'm sure they will talk to you, even if your appointment is next week.


----------



## londonraye (May 24, 2013)

Yea i was told it was nothing to worry about the spotting only lasted about an hour im trying soo hard not to stress about every little thing.. thanks again @dalia


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Ahhhh, I stress about everything too. I think it is just part of being a mommy. <3


----------



## sandra063 (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually, you'll often have the cervical mucus most conducive to sperm movement and survival several days *before* you ovulate, rather than the day of or the day before. In fact, by the time the egg pops free, the cervical mucus is already drying up and changing to be very inhospitable to sperm, and I think most successful fertilizations happen when the egg emerges into a cloud of *waiting* sperm (ie, sperm that have been deposited up to 5 days before ovulation and are waiting for something to happen)


----------



## louloudeer (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree! I had EWCM yesterday afternoon on CD 9 with a normal 26/27 day cycle. This is the first time I have been using OPK and it's only been low so far. I tested twice yesterday and will test twice again today. I haven't started taking my BBT yet though. I have a thermometer but just haven't gotten in that routine yet!


----------

